

Why Brands Will Leave FB for Google+ (And Take Users with Them.) - tomkarlo
http://www.karlo.org/2011/07/why-brands-will-leave-facebook-for-google.html

======
arkitaip
I hope Google+ brand pages are easier to set up than Facebook's. First of all,
your brand cannot have an account of its own. So you have to create a brand
page via your own, personal account. Or maybe it can have its own account but
that account can't be used as a usual Facebook account. Anyways. You got to
select a proper category for your brand/company and this is confusing because
there are many categories that overlap and it's not clear what kind of effect
this has on your brand page. I've setup several comapny/brand pages and get
equally confused each time. And you know what, Facebook? I create a specific
account for each brand because that's what makes most sense.

~~~
saurik
I don't really understand why you dislike how Facebook does this: you log in
to Facebook as you, you create a Page. You are then an Administrator of the
Page. You can add other people as Administrators of the Page if you wish. I
guess I could see wanting to have an account for a corporate entity (so it can
be a legal administrator and grant lessor access to individuals it employs),
but certainly not for the brands themselves.

Also, you can always change the category your Page is in (I don't think this
was the case a long time ago, but it is now: Facebook keeps improving), so you
can try to measure the effect and optimize your choice of placement.

